# Can anyone tell me what brand of valve this is?



## JBart1 (9 mo ago)

I need to replace the diaphragm on my sprinkler valve and I can't find a match for it. I don't see any markings on the valve, which was installed about 10 years ago if that helps. Attached is an image of the valve and a few of the diaphragm. Any help would be very appreciated.

Thanks,

J


----------



## Colinwjholding (Apr 6, 2020)

Looks like a hunter brand valve. Only ones i have seen with the 4 bolt.


----------



## JBart1 (9 mo ago)

I haven't been able to find a hunter diaphragm that matches. Maybe I'll call them directly.


----------

